# CPT code 83037 HELP!



## kimms (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Coders, I am working a project with denials and code 83037 is being denied by Medicaid. Anyone out there have office experience with this code being denied? The modifier QW was used on all denials and denied with 790.21, 790.22, 790.29 and 250.00
What diagnosis codes are you using to get the procedure paid? it is being done in the office and not at home. Thank you very much for any input!


----------



## BevDaugherty (Jul 25, 2013)

The code you are using is for home use.  Use code 83036,QW.

Hope this helps.

Beverly Daugherty, CPC, CPC-H, CCS-P


----------



## kimms (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you Beverly, I will try 83036. Will any of the above diagnosis codes apply with the 83036? Thanks again!


----------

